# SEAT Toledo 2002 20VT



## Eleon (May 16, 2007)

Hi guys, this is my Toledo Sport...
Please take a look and let me know what do you think, currently is stock but I have some ideas in mind, like UNITRONIC upgrade, HRE 18" wheels, HID´s 6000ºK and.. i dont know, tell me what else???
















































Saludos desde Aguascalientes Mexico!


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: SEAT Toledo 2002 20VT (Eleon)*









Son solo ideas... Achaparrado, sin emblemas, con calaveras sencillas, antena corta... Los rines y los faros pueden esperar.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif suerte!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: SEAT Toledo 2002 20VT (d1rty2.0)*

Nice lookin car - I WISH we could get these here in the states . . . stupid DOT


----------

